# FE general/general study material



## pipe7284 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello guys,

I have been lurking around the forum and see different answers for what i need.

I want to take the general/general FE exam April 2011.

do i need all this?

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=FEEXAM&amp;...CFRybnAodtDF8sA

or do i need just this:

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=FEEXAM&amp;...=0&amp;pr=FERM2

I also found this website (from this forum) that has online classes for $125

132 hrs of classes, and wrokshops.

http://www.eitexperts.com/webinaonli.htm

Also,

can someone please guide me on how to register for it?

I heard that i first have to get approved by my state board to seat in the Exam. How do i do that?

thank you in advance

Felipe


----------



## pipe7284 (Aug 14, 2010)

no one has an answer that can help me? please


----------



## floridaengineerintraining (Aug 15, 2010)

pipe7284 said:


> no one has an answer that can help me? please


One step at a time. What state are you located in?


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 16, 2010)

Pipe,

Just go with the manual(the second link in your post). While not the best thing in thw world that manual is the best tool you can use to prep yourself.

Now, I do not know how the format is now but if you are going to try something other than the general part in the afternoon then you would need the manual for that specific discipline.

Hope that helps


----------



## pipe7284 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am going to take it in the state of Florida.

regarding the study material....so, with just the manual (second link) is enough to study for the general/general FE exam?

I just want to make sure before i make the purchase.

thanks


----------



## baddriver (Aug 16, 2010)

pipe7284 said:


> I am going to take it in the state of Florida.
> 
> regarding the study material....so, with just the manual (second link) is enough to study for the general/general FE exam?
> 
> ...


I passed the April 2010 FE with just the Lindberg study guide: http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=FEEXAM&amp;...=0&amp;pr=FERM2

I found the exam problems to be similar to the review material in the book, and overall it was an excellent test prep tool. Good luck!


----------



## pipe7284 (Aug 17, 2010)

baddriver= thank you very much for info!!!! will buy that study guide right away.


----------



## Badger (Aug 17, 2010)

Pipe7284:

I would probably get the Lindeburg FE maunual, but would be sure to download a copy of the FE reference manual from NCEES, plus there sample FE exam material.

Also there is a lot of info for FE exam prep on the web, Texas A&amp;M has some lectures in pdf format that are pretty helpful.

Good luck


----------



## floridaengineerintraining (Aug 17, 2010)

As the name implies, myself and many others are currently studying for the FE in Florida - we are slated to take the October 30. exam in Orlando. Are you preparing for a discipline specific afternoon session or the general? We are a varied group (I am electrical) but we are taking the general am and pm.

We have elected to take the Testmasters class in Fort Lauderdale and have completed the following to date: thermodynamics, heat transfer, chemistry, materials. We are studying statics, dynamics this friday and saturday. Let us know what your intent is and we will let you know when, what and where we are studying. JV



pipe7284 said:


> I am going to take it in the state of Florida.
> 
> regarding the study material....so, with just the manual (second link) is enough to study for the general/general FE exam?
> 
> ...


----------



## pipe7284 (Aug 18, 2010)

floridaengineerintraining= i will be taking the April 2011 exam, not Oct 2010. Ft.lauderdale is too far for me to travel to study for the test. I will get that manual and download those reference manual and sample tests from the NCEES website. I am taking the general for both am and pm sessions.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Aug 21, 2010)

pipe7284 said:


> floridaengineerintraining= i will be taking the April 2011 exam, not Oct 2010. Ft.lauderdale is too far for me to travel to study for the test. I will get that manual and download those reference manual and sample tests from the NCEES website. I am taking the general for both am and pm sessions.



Pipe

Here is the truth about passing the FE. The key is to do as much exercises as you can I pass the FE in april 2006 examination and i did a bunch of exercises. The books that i used was the FERM and the 1001 problems for the FE exam. they sell that book in PPI website. As more exercise you do the less thinking you need to do in the actual exam. On the FE exam my recommendation is do all the easy problems first, leave the long ones that you can do for later MAKE A MARK TO THAT PROBLEM BESIDE IT. When you finish the easiest and fastest go to the longest ones and make them. When you finish those, then try to make the ones that are hard or you couldnt resolve and try to do it, if you cant try to find the best logical answer. At the last 1 minute when the proctors say you have 1 minute to complete the test then pick random answers for the rest of the problems...don't pick all A's B's or Cs...do random. If you are able to do 92 questions that you think that are ok and 10 more by guessing and the rest just random check you be fine. The hard part is to get to those 92 questions with knowledge that you think you are ok on those questions. To get there you have to do a bunch of exercises so your skills of resolving them become very fast. Thats for the morning section afternoon sections apply the same principle. Dont get frustrated because afternoon is harder than morning try to do always your best, *never give up*. By the way i forgot to mention i chose general in the afternoon. A good assessment is to use the NCEES practice problems as a test when you finish all your training for the exam. Try to do the 60 problems morning section in 2 hours and the 30 problems for the afternoon section in 2 hours.

Now i'm studying to take the PE electrical Power on april 2011.

Hope this helps in your preparation.


----------



## komeso (Sep 19, 2010)

Wildsoldier said:


> pipe7284 said:
> 
> 
> > floridaengineerintraining= i will be taking the April 2011 exam, not Oct 2010. Ft.lauderdale is too far for me to travel to study for the test. I will get that manual and download those reference manual and sample tests from the NCEES website. I am taking the general for both am and pm sessions.
> ...



Great Tips...Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------

